# Wasatch Rut



## Fishane1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have been hitting the same spot on the wasatch since opening day. I have put in at least 40 miles on foot so far. We seem to see Elk about 3/4 of the time but never are in the right position. I have not heard any bugling at all. I am fairly new to Utah and was wondering if the rut is still going on or did the snow cause anything. Should I be calling or just glassing and spot & stock at this time. I am heading out again in the AM. Any advice is welcome. Any other general areas to look at in the Extended Wasatch area. Would be willing to have someone tag along if you would like.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

rarely will you hear any rutting bulls up there even at the peak. just too many people and not a ton of elk.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Rarely.....really???? my age/ears must be deceiving me......Keep at it, the Front is not easy!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

take what i say with a grain of salt i guess....its been a few years since i've really tried to go after them up there. everytime i seen em they would be in the next canyon over if you cow called or bugled


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Just because there are people around and lots of pressure doesn't mean the bulls don't rut. An elk is an elk and will always want some love come September. The hardest I've ever seen a bull come into a call was on the front! I glassed the bull early morning on the opposite ridge from my vantage point. In the process of trying to figure out what to do, I decided to let out a few cow calls. I was in a position where I could see his response and react on it. I tried two different diaphragm calls with little response but the second I started using an open reed call that bull was on his way. He was running as fast as he could straight down the mountain. I thought he was going to tumble head over heels! Needless to say it didn't end the way I was hoping but that bull came in HARD! The bulls are tough to figure out and will just about always come in silent. You'd be surprised how those big animals can tip toe through the thick stuff without making a sound. In my 5 years of hunting the front I've only heard one bull bugle and it was the end of October... I don't know what kind of conclusion to draw but I did see that it was a bull and not another hunter. With that said...I do think its better to try spot and stalk style hunting with the elk on the front. They're very very cautious so if you can get in them without them hearing a sound I think your chances are a lot better. Send me a PM when your'e planning on going and maybe we can hit the hills together sometime.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you hear terminators? If so maybe the pressure pushed the elk into the next county or canyon. Which happens to be right where I was hunting. I heard elk all day long. They never quit bugling. I just couldn't close the 80 yard gap by my self. They always circled down wind on me.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

never said they never rut! just counting on hearing bugling bulls are likely few and far between if they are getting a lot of pressure. They'll do exactly what ARCHER11 says and sneak up on you in a hurry


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Like Archer11 I too have only heard them bugle once and it was early November. They started bugling at 10am. I made my move on a bull with about thirty cows. The snow was deep and after descending the ridge I heard more bugles from where I had just come from. It was a bull with tons of mass and all broken points. As I made my play I chose the wrong way to go after the elk. The second choice I should have chosen would have proved to be perfect. They crossed at 20 yards from that spot. Bad luck! All in all I saw what appeared to be two heard bulls and three other satellite bulls and about thirty five cows. There were five cows with the broken up bull. It was the best elk hunt I have had on the front even though I did not connect. I figure with these bulls it is best for spot and stalk and silent walking. If they are not talking they will go the other way if you start. Just my experience that I have had and seen.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

A few years ago I was hunting on Sept 20th and they were bugling like crazy. I'll always remember that date because it's when I got my bull. I didn't call at all because I have seen them take off in the other direction after hearing my calls. They were moving and I was lucky enough to be able to head them off. 

I heard a cow mewing like crazy about 2 weeks ago. We tried mewing back and that shut her up! 

They call you just have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------

